

What Comes Next? - Nogwater
http://avc.com/a_vc/2014/02/what-comes-next.html

======
jganetsk
This couldn't disgust me more.

> At USV, we don’t invest in health care, but we are certainly, and
> increasingly, interested in the way networked humans can impact health care.
> We don’t invest in clean tech either. But we are certainly, and
> increasingly, interested in the way networked humans can impact the
> environment.

USV might not be aware, but our society really needs better health care and
clean tech. This is more important than the need to prove that human
networking leads to productivity gains. Human progress has nearly halted.
Compare the progress of the 20th century with the progress of the 21st
century. It would be great if investors started paying attention to this, and
invested accordingly.

~~~
graycat
> better health care and clean tech

Health care? Sure. The US via NIH, CDC, etc. spends a bundle on health care,
and a lot of good research has made into practice and helped people.

Clean tech? Sorry, I can't go along with you here. If you mean cleaning up
Lake Erie and the Hudson River, okay. If you mean reducing emissions of CO2 in
order to 'slow global warming', then I can't agree. To me the claim that CO2
from human activities is a significant cause of warming the planet is so far
bad science and, really, a flim-flam, fraud scam 'morality play' to get into
boodle bags.

USV shouldn't invest in health care. Why? Because look at the VC firms that
do: They commonly have as partners people with good backgrounds in medicine
and medical science, lots of MDs and biomedical Ph.D.s. USV does not have such
people.

